# New (to me) Burke Millrite



## tigtorch (Jan 12, 2013)

*New (to me) Powermatic Burke Millrite MVN*

Can anyone tell me more than I know already about this machine I bought today? It isn't home yet: It looks to be in very nice condition with a replacement single phase 220VAC motor. Does the serial number mean it was made in 1979?


----------



## Richard King (Jan 12, 2013)

That looks like new.....I talked a week ago to a service tech for Powermatic and I bet if you email him, he should be able to help  Steve.Pershon@waltermeier.com

I invited him to join the board and tell him we want him to come join us as he is  service tech and nice guy.

You sure have a beauty, where and how did you get it?


----------



## tigtorch (Jan 12, 2013)

I just purchased it today.  Downtown Atlanta (Buckhead), from an enthusiast with a lot of other cool tools!  I wanted a Bridgeport but this will fit my shop much better. The scrape marks are very clear on the ways.  Now I need to figure out how to install an X axis power feed and a DRO.


----------



## Richard King (Jan 12, 2013)

Give Steve an email.....plus there probably are a few others here who have one too. DRO's are pretty easy to install.  Just have t be sure you indicate in the mounts to keep the scale parallel to the travel.


----------



## AR1911 (Jan 13, 2013)

Very nice mill. Those are my favorite of all the mills, with the Rockwell close behind it. 
Yours has been repainted, but the table looks pristine.
The original color is a darker metallic green, with a white racing stripe around the column just below the ram.

Join the Burke mills yahoo group for information on adding a powerfeed. The guy that wrote a how-to in HSM is on that forum, and has posted the photos and possibly the directions on doing just that. Or you can call HSM and get the back-issues with the articles.


----------



## geardoc (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: New (to me) Powermatic Burke Millrite MVN*

Tigtorch: If you ever decide to let it go, I'm just up above Blue Ridge. Let me know if you ever decide to let it go..


----------

